# Lights Out 3D



## schuma (May 21, 2014)

I made a new puzzle:
http://nanma80.github.io/lightsout

It starts with a dodecahedron. The rule is simple: clicking a face toggles the state of its five neighbors. Turn off all the faces to win. I have built the whole collection of Platonic solids and Archimedean solids, plus two rhombic polyhedra and some prisms and antiprisms. 

I spent a lot of time making it compatible with mobile this time. Try it on your smartphone. And let me know if there's any problem.

Once you have solved a puzzle, a flag will be stored in your browser. Even if you close the browser and come to the page again, the list of solved puzzles stays there. 

For each shape, you can change the definition of neighborhood. You can define faces sharing an edge as neighbors or the ones sharing a vertex as neighbors. You can also config if the clicked face itself is to be toggled or not.

I find Lights Out 3D fun to play with. I can solve some of them in a few moves and some others in a few minutes. I can't solve all of them yet. For example I haven't figured out the snub cube and snub dodecahedron. I've solved 59/72 puzzles.

I hope people without Rubik's cube background can also have fun on these puzzles. They have nothing to do with commutators -- they are purely commutative. 

One can think of simple extensions to hyperbolic shapes, 4D, and so on, if we decide that these puzzles are worth making.

Hope you guys enjoy the puzzle!

Nan


----------



## stoic (May 21, 2014)

Pretty cool idea.
Some of the smaller shapes are easy (tetrahedron is lol) but the bigger ones are way hard.
Good job!


----------



## jfly (May 21, 2014)

This is simply beautiful on my phone. Thanks Nan! Have only solved the cube so far, looking forward to playing with more of these as as a fall asleep tonight =).


----------



## stoic (May 21, 2014)

Seems to work really well on iOS too


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2014)

Very cool! I only have 22 done right now but I'll try to get more when I have more time to play with it


----------



## szalejot (May 21, 2014)

Nice idea, can play with it from time to time.

PS: Can I consider this as a lucky case?


----------



## Cubo largo (May 21, 2014)

Lol I solved it in 1 move


----------



## schuma (May 21, 2014)

I intentionally chose an easy puzzle to be the default one. It's not too lucky.


----------



## schuma (May 24, 2014)

I just added another shape: volley cube!


----------

